# NYPD: Beware the tiny six-shooter (anyone heard of this?)



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*NYPD: Beware the tiny six-shooter*



*Police and other law enforcement agencies have been told to be on the lookout for two new gadgets -- a tiny gun that looks like a key chain trinket and easily could be smuggled onto a plane, and a plastic handcuff key that looks like a pendant.*

 
The NYPD issued a Sept. 29 memo about the factory-produced gun -- a 2½-inch-long replica of the Colt Python that, police sources note, can be tossed, along with keys and cell phone, for instance, into a plastic basket before passing through an airport metal detector. The gun has not been found in New York City, authorities said.
"It looks like it could be used as part of a key chain," says Joe Green, spokesman for the New York office of the federal Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives.
 
_Swiss watch making meets COLT Python. Don't be deceived, this little pistol can kill. It is easy to hide, won't show on most airport screenings, and is untraceable. Put close to the temple and fired - it will kill in an instant. The only reason it's not everywhere is its cost. But when it comes to killing - __money is no object__. Brought to you by the same people who make the Swiss Army Knife._

_*There's even a gold pated, diamond studded version.*_
**
*NYPD: Beware the tiny six-shooter*

BY ROCCO PARASCANDOLA
Police and other law enforcement agencies have been told to be on the lookout for two new gadgets -- a tiny gun that looks like a key chain trinket and easily could be smuggled onto a plane, and a plastic handcuff key that looks like a pendant.

The NYPD issued a Sept. 29 memo about the factory-produced gun -- a 2½-inch-long replica of the Colt Python that, police sources note, can be tossed, along with keys and cell phone, for instance, into a plastic basket before passing through an airport metal detector. The gun has not been found in New York City, authorities said.
It looks like it could be used as part of a key chain," says Joe Green, spokesman for the New York office of the federal Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives.

The six-shot revolver is manufactured by SwissMiniGun, a Switzerland company that bills the tiny gun as the smallest revolver and ammunition in the world, complete with 2.34-mm bullets.

"This firearm is a scaled-down model of the much acclaimed and mystical Colt Python, with all the same features as are found on the real size gun," its Web site reads.

The gun sells for about $5,000, but company chief executive Paul Erard has said most buyers choose the $30,000 model encrusted with gold and diamonds. Erard reportedly said only about 50 mini-guns have been sold, all in the Middle East. In a statement yesterday, Erard said he received a certificate from Guinness World Records citing the gun as the smallest working revolver that fires the smallest live ammunition.

Green said such a gun would be illegal in this country because its barrel is less than 3 inches long.

"We haven't seen the gun, but it's a working revolver," Green said. "It could penetrate. What if you got shot in the eye with one of these?"

A New York Police Department supervisor involved in gun investigations said the mini-gun is not something he expects to find on the streets.

"Part of having a gun is not that it just shoots, but that it's intimidating," he said. "This would be something you would use if you're going to sit down with somebody at lunch and do a James Bond on them."

Just as alarming, authorities say, is a plastic handcuff key that at first glance could be mistaken for costume jewelry or an unusual trinket.

The key, apparently made by melting plastic in a mold, is contained within a nickel-sized hoop, from which it can easily be broken away and used to unlock a standard handcuff.

It is potentially deadly, authorities say, because it cannot be picked up by metal detectors.

"Prisoners are always making keys out of things," says Dennis Quirk, president of the Court Officers Association.

"That's why when we search our prisoners, we do a thorough search."

News of the new key was sent out by the NYPD in another Sept. 29 memo. It was not immediately clear if the plastic key had turned up in the city, but police routinely issue such memos when they get word from other authorities -- in this case, the Seminole County Sheriff's Office in Florida -- about new criminal inventions. *Link*


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I have seen something similar...I will see if I can find the article...
Pretty scary shit.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm not going to lose any sleep over this....2.34mm...I think the average pellet gun is a 44 magnum compared to this toy.


----------



## Auxguy2405 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey guys check thislink out, some of this stuff is scarry!

http://orangecountyshields.tripod.com/id15.html


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

That weapon is not very scary I doubt you could kill a butterfly with that thing.


----------

